# selling my 88 735i (make me an offer)



## redbarron10 (Jun 26, 2015)

so the car is in lower than fair condition but it starts and runs but not well. I have last week put new belts and a new water pump in it. looking to get it out of my parking spot. 

make me an offer

Thank you 

John


----------

